# 'Jungle Book' Rocks India's Box Office



## Vikrant

I can only imagine what Jungle Fever would have done 

---

Disney’s movie marketers in India have pulled off a smashing debut for their new film The Jungle Book, with a 101 million rupee ($1.6 million) opening day haul on Friday.

Audiences across India were given the royal treatment with the opportunity to see Jungle Book a week ahead of its release in the U.S. and the rest of the world. Disney rolled out the family film in some 1,500 theaters nationwide in its original English, with additional dubbed versions in Hindi, Tamil, and Telugu.







...

'Jungle Book' Rocks India's Box Office With Second Best Debut Ever For A Hollywood Film


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Vikrant said:


> I can only imagine what Jungle Fever would have done
> 
> ---
> 
> Disney’s movie marketers in India have pulled off a smashing debut for their new film The Jungle Book, with a 101 million rupee ($1.6 million) opening day haul on Friday.
> 
> Audiences across India were given the royal treatment with the opportunity to see Jungle Book a week ahead of its release in the U.S. and the rest of the world. Disney rolled out the family film in some 1,500 theaters nationwide in its original English, with additional dubbed versions in Hindi, Tamil, and Telugu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 'Jungle Book' Rocks India's Box Office With Second Best Debut Ever For A Hollywood Film



I will wait for the disc version and rent it from redbox, but will most likely enjoy it...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Same old story, new special effects.

But, that won't stop me from seeing it when it hits cable


----------



## irosie91

who plays MOGLI?


----------



## Hugo Furst

irosie91 said:


> who plays MOGLI?


Neel Sethi


----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


> Same old story, new special effects.
> 
> But, that won't stop me from seeing it when it hits cable


I loved The Jungle Book.  It wasn't just about a kid and wild animals.  Lots of wisdom about human nature.  Glad it's doing well.


----------



## Hugo Furst

This is, I believe, the 9th edition, with another in 2018.

and doesn't count sequels

(jungle book 2)


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Unkotare

Has PITA started protesting the conditions under which the animated animals were forced to work?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Unkotare said:


> Has PITA started protesting the conditions under which the animated animals were forced to work?




No breads were noted by the critics of this film


----------



## Unkotare

Shouldn't the title of the movie be "The Endangered by Global Warming Earth Mother Rain Forest Book"?


----------

